# ICD-9 coding Remicade Infusion



## sthibo (Dec 2, 2008)

Help! I'm trying to code IV administration of Remicade for Rheumatoid Arthritis. I was told to use v5811 which is Encounter for antineoplastic chemotherapy. Should I use this code even if the drug is not a chemotherapeutic agen, or shoud it be coded as 9928 which is inj. or infusion of biological response modifier (BMR) as an antineoplastic agent? Thanks to anyone that can help me.


----------



## verretdg (Dec 2, 2008)

Hope this helps, 


I work in rheumatology clinic and we only code the RA diag 714.0 with 
J1745 code then 96413,96415 and we use 90775 if we also give benadryl or depo with the remicade. We have not gotten any denials.


----------

